# Meet kane



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

My name is Kane and I love to escape beat up my siblings and snuggle with my mum. But I love climbing water bottles and getting into trouble 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Awe he's too cute! :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Ty he's one of the uniquely made babies of the bunch lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

He's my fav of your litter I'm excited to watch him grow via the forum


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

He's adorable! Is he masked? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not quiet sure it looks like it but he's still a baby  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

What's going on with his fur lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

He does look fluffy :0 but I didn't see any curly whiskers that would indicate he's Rex.... Hhhmmm.... Is his fur puffing out or does it have a weird texture...? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Its smooth but funky feeling just the past couple.days it went from straight to a poof mess.lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It doesn't look that weird. My girls are fuzzy like that too


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

So its possible he could be just a fuzzy rat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe he stuck the tip of his tail in an electrical socket? Lol. What a little cutie. I have two boys, brothers, who were very sleek at 8 weeks old but once they reached 2 months, their fur went a bit like that. They're a bit older now and one of them has gone back to fairly sleek fur, the other's still sticks out a bit. Random! But adorable.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I dunno lol I woke up one morning and its like Kane what happened to your fur I actually asked him expecting him to answer and my room mate looked at me like I was insane 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I catch myself talking to him especially when he gets out sighs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Adorable. Poofy hair and all. We need many more pictures of his face. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm trying to get more but everytime I go for my phone he knows I feel bad I had to put him hid sibblings and mom in twenty gallon tank because he keeps getting out I just moved into a new place my money went to rent bills and rats lol so I couldn't get chicken wire and my ferrit nation that has the wire decided to fall apart when moving 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Kane finally got his close up 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

So Kane decided to be adventourous and get out took me an hour to catch the little Guy on account he burried himself in a box of clothes sighs moving going to be so fin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

